# Braedin Bird



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I can not get the video to upload, iv been trying for the last week or so, but here is Braedin's 25 1/2 lb gobbler, he shot opening morning of youth season..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thats just so awesome, did you cook it up for Easter!!!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

it didnt make it to easter lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Braedin, nice bird


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a big bird Corey ! FB pics didn't do it justice.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

he was a warrior, he was bald in may places lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like when they're wings are so rubbed down they can't hardly fly. Been so busy fighting and chasing the ladies they forget to survive. lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice..Congrats!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Braedin ! Congrats....It looks like you have one proud Papa there. Good job Corey ! Congrats to you too my friend.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations Braedon. I was much older than you before I got my first bird.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was pretty proud Don, This was braedin's 3 bird, he got his first when he was 9, but this was the best trophy so far. 11'' beard and 1'' spurs


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You certainly have the right to be proud Corey. Teaching a child to hunt, shoot and respect the game he pursues is not an easy job in todays world. Good on you !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Don, He's an amazing little man, and i couldnt imagine my life now with out him. We just need to get him his first predator. He thinks he is bad luck. We have been several times. I keep telling him it will come. We here all know what kind of firearm kills it sometimes takes to get the shot, its not always a perfect situation...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll all think good thoughts for him.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok got the video uploaded


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great Video Corey ! I really like the part after Braedin shot and the others came running to give him a drubbing...Geez you'd think they grew up in the 'hood.....Braedin giggling as you gobbled at them was priceless...You know he'll do the same with his Son or Daughter (before you know it) The hug at the end was good too...Although you all need to work on the fist bump...lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great bird Braedin!!!!!

Dad the video is excellent.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What was funny about this hunt was Braedin never even seen this bird till it was about 15 yards from us. i had a huge tree to the right of me and i could not see that corner of the field. Braedin whispers to me " dad there is a turkey 10 yards from us" I was shocked when i peeked around the tree..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was frigging awesome, I had the headphones on and I think Cindy was laughing louder then me, she has raised so many turkeys in her time so she really enjoyed it, again a big Congrats. to you both, definitely will be a classic years down the road.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks Rick, im glad she got a kick out of it too lol


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrads on the bird man


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Braedin Beautiful Bird--Congratulations--Thanks for sharing your great hunt I enjoyed the video---Memories for a lifetime-All us old coots are proud of you-------good job----------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job! Great video!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Braedin! And dad too.


----------

